# Advice on renting my house for holiday lets



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Can anybody on the forum advise me please.
I have a house that I want to rent out for holiday lets, I believe I have to register the house with LAU, how do I do this? I've asked at my local town hall and they don't seem to know what I am talking about.
I've noticed in the passed other members have mentioned LAU.
Any advice will be gratefully received.

thank you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

manclad said:


> Can anybody on the forum advise me please.
> I have a house that I want to rent out for holiday lets, I believe I have to register the house with LAU, how do I do this? I've asked at my local town hall and they don't seem to know what I am talking about.
> I've noticed in the passed other members have mentioned LAU.
> Any advice will be gratefully received.
> ...


Firstly, LAU stands for "Ley de Arrendamientos Urbanos" which is simply "rental law" - not a company or organization.

The people you need to talk to are the tourist office for the town where the house is. I'm surprised the town hall were not more helpful - could it have been a language problem?

Also, it's not quite about registering - well it is, but you need to have them come and inspect the property etc. etc.

Some areas (Valencia for example - which includes Alicante, Valencia and castellon) don't require a licence so you don't need to inform anyone.


----------



## spnoe (Mar 6, 2014)

I attach a link that I found very helpful. In most if not all areas of Spain you need to register if you want to legally rent a property for holiday rentals. Please be aware of heavy fines.
https://www.spain-holiday.com/

There are a couple if steps not mentioned here.
There is no cost for registering in Valencia, apparently. However, you do need a licences de occupacion. So you need to apply for this at the town hall but on their form it asks for a cédula de habitabilidad, which only has a life span of 5 years and which needs to be obtained from an architect. I am told the cost if this will be between 200 or 300 Euros. Once obtained and together with the other information required you can then go to the town hall and submit their form , a charge of 63 euros will be requested paid at any bank, once armed with the receipt signed and stamped back to the town hall, who will give you a number, another bit of paper to say you have duly carried all of this out and then you can submit the form for registering as Vivienne turisticas. You will then need a new pair of shoes and a stiff drink. Well done.


----------



## spnoe (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry spelling mistake on the above posting. Not Viviene but Vivienda Turistica


----------



## Rodolfo (Feb 20, 2018)

This might be of interest to you
http://fuster-associates.com/holiday-rental-licences-valencian-community/


----------

